# Key hole hanger tool



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know of a tool that will make the key hole shape for hanging pictures wood projects. Or does anyone have any ideas on how to make these holes?

Dave


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.rockler.com/hanging-slot-router-bits-router-bits


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

What you want to do can be done with a router and a keyhole bit. MLCS has one here.

I understand that it works better if you first use a standard 1/4" straight bit to rough in the slot, to the depth of the finished hole, then use the slot cutter to bore the larger hole and make the slot cut. You have to remember to return the bit to the large hole opening before raising it…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the one like below from Eagle America.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have one I use that is like the one Oldnovice mentions. I use it to hang plaques that I make. I set it over the running router in the table and move it as far as I want to the left and then lift it out there. I do it in all one step giving me a slot with larger round holes at each end of the slot. I put it horizontal in the plaque or intarsia so that the user can adjust the item left or right to balance it to hang level.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's another option.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94693

I think I got them at Lowe's.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought a keyhole bit from someone back when I was ordering stuff anyway but haven't used it yet. I did need to put some keyhole hangers on some speakers that I wanted to mount fairly flush on a wall and found that Rockler carries metal keyhole brackets in their ever present hardware outlet section for $1 a pair. That may be a better solution depending on your project.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been doing it in the back of my lamps by hand with a Dremel flex shaft. I start with a 3/8" drill or a carbide cutter to make the hole for the screw head, use a smaller cutter (1/8") for the smaller slot, then undercut the smaller slot with a 3/8" wheel cutter. The keyhole cutter in a router sounds nicer but it wouldn't work for me with only the tiniest flat surface to work from.


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for links and ideas. I know what I need to do. Gotta love this LJ website.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*daves1, you and me and a bunch of others!*


----------

